# Hamburg availability 2/28/15



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey all! If you need a cure for cabin fever,come on over to see us at the Hamburg Reptile Show.I will have a good selection of captive-bred dart frogs,potted vivarium plants,live tropical pillow moss (very nice!), isopods,fruitflies,and hopefully some very nice bromeliads-weather pending! This is a great show for froggers,experienced or newbies,with multiple vendors offering quality frogs!

Will be bring the following dart frogs:
azureus tincs
regina tincs
matecho tincs
brazilian yellow-head tincs
dwarf cobalt tincs (french guiana)
patricia tincs
southern variablis
flavovittata
amazonicus iquitos
varadero imitators
tarapoto imitators
chazuta imitators
banded imitator intermedius
leucomelas
benedicta
e.anthonyi santa isabelle
and probably a few others!
*Hopefully next show i will have some True sips,white banded fantasticus,and more retics ready,along with some pumilio(rambala,esperanza,escudo).

I hope the weather is good for this show,and everyone has a safe trip!
Ron


----------



## Crunchy Frog (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi. This is my first post here. I'm in CNY, definitely have cabin fever, and will definitely be going to Hamburg, in spite of the nearly 4 hour drive.

I'm just getting back into the frog hobby after about a 15 year hiatus, though I currently only have some _Hyla versicolor_ from a group of tadpoles I rescued last summer.

I've never been to one of these shows before, so I'm very excited. I will be looking forward to seeing your frogs, and possibly buying some plants, moss, and fruitflies (if you have the hydei). I ordered a culture more than a month ago, and they still haven't been able to ship it due to the continuous extremely cold temps.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Look forward to seeing you next weekend! Have a safe trip down!
Ron


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

love the name: Crunchy Frog--Bring a friend!!!! If you are buying frogs...come prepared with cooler, heat pack, etc.--be sure to ask from the vendors if they have any other suggestions...gonna be cold--


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey Ron

I am looking for a male Azureus and 3 Veraderos to add to my lone male group. Can you PM me the price on the Veraderos and if you have an extra male azureus.
Take care buddy!!

J


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Josh--despite the crap I got from a poster about perhaps giving the age of the frog he wanted...do you think it helps if there is an age given in the post????


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

The azurues as long as i can tell if it is a male....Veraderos I dont care because they mature so fast, as long as i get one female from that group of three. His frogs are good sized so I should be [email protected]
thanks judy
J


----------



## imzenko (Feb 2, 2013)

Crunchy Frog said:


> Hi. This is my first post here. I'm in CNY, definitely have cabin fever, and will definitely be going to Hamburg, in spite of the nearly 4 hour drive.
> 
> I'm just getting back into the frog hobby after about a 15 year hiatus, though I currently only have some _Hyla versicolor_ from a group of tadpoles I rescued last summer.
> 
> I've never been to one of these shows before, so I'm very excited. I will be looking forward to seeing your frogs, and possibly buying some plants, moss, and fruitflies (if you have the hydei). I ordered a culture more than a month ago, and they still haven't been able to ship it due to the continuous extremely cold temps.


just be ready to wade thru a sea of people. plus parking will really be bad. the feb. show usually is the worst with crowds.


----------



## Crunchy Frog (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. What sort of cooler should I bring? Is a styrofoam container okay, or do I need something more substantial?

I'll only be looking for one particular species of tropical tree frog, and won't be getting any other animals if I don't find it. No impulse buying. 

The site says there's a shuttle service and "no more parking issues". Will there actually still be parking issues?

Are there long lines to get in, or is it just very crowded once you're inside? I guess lots of people in this region must have cabin fever this time of the year. 

Is there anything else I should know about?

Sorry for all the questions, and thanks for the help and the advice.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

If you know what you are looking for...it may be possible to make a post and get some feedback as to whether it will be available, or if someone would bring it to the show. It is just crowded at the very beginning--I'm sure the weather will have an affect on how many people are willing to stand in line. The cooler can be an essential for the trip back to the car, sitting in a cold car, and the trip home...just make sure it is large enough...but just consider whether you need a real small one, or if you are going to get plants and other live things-that they can also fit it the cooler. I've never seen a shuttle-but have only been there twice..Just know enough to not park where the "no parking" signs are because I have seen lots of tickets under windshields. Food is available inside..I hear the chicken fingers are really good. It really is interesting .... just be prepared with clothes that will keep you warm if there is a line, but that you can take off once you're inside...


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

how old are the benedictas?


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

hey crunchy its worth going at least once,does get crowded if you find what you are looking for buy it tell them to hold it till you are ready to leave.


----------

